# Choriocarcinoma can develop during or after pregnancy in mother or "baby" ?????



## helennisabelle (Jul 16, 2017)

*Choriocarcinoma can develop during or after pregnancy in mother or "baby" ?????*

Choriocarcinoma can develop during or after pregnancy in mother or "baby" ????? .....I think this sentence is wrong ...It should end by only "in mother ." ...How is it possible to develop in baby during or after pregnancy???


----------



## johal Singh (Jan 9, 2018)

i'll connect to this post....soon..


----------

